
Swiss are Europe’s train champions - open-source-ux
http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/rail-report_swiss-are-europe-s-train-champions/42377814
======
schoen
I didn't expect this to be about champion _riders_ ; I imagined a Swiss team
had won the rail rodeo.

[http://www.apta.com/mc/railrodeo/Pages/default.aspx](http://www.apta.com/mc/railrodeo/Pages/default.aspx)

(I don't know if there's a similar competition for people who maintain and
operate long-haul trains.)

